# Tournament Legal Tyranid Mycetic Spore Pods



## Hesky (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi guys..

I have a few Plasma hatchers for fun with Mycetic Spore Pods at the moment but for Tournaments they are just not going to be legal.. Does anyone have any ideas for creating a pod that would be tournament friendly?

I considered just using this from Forgeworld..










Would be good to hear any ideas though before I invest the money/time..


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

I just bought a DP then did major conversion but kept the size the same then I was able to run it in ard boyz


----------



## Phenious (Jun 10, 2009)

Most people use Paper mache eggs from a craft store, they come just as big as drop pods. I made a pretty big one from using a coconut drinking glass with the top of a 2 liter bottle on it's top.


----------



## jonkey (Apr 30, 2009)

i build this one ....
and same size as a drop pod,...










hope it helps
(problem painting them ... out of ideas...)
want some sort of carapace on the top like a frag spore mine..


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

I used my plasma hatchers at 'Ard boyz, with no complaints from either opponents or judges.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

This is a long dredged thread, but if people are still looking to make something like the FW model then lotus flower seed pods are the place to start:










They can be bought dried and would just need some GS work around the edge.


----------

